# FIREFOX PROBLEM Connection to the server was reset



## gr8rxlr8r

I cannot get online with my Firefox. It keeps on saying "the connection to the server was reset while page was loading" and "PROBLEM LOADING PAGE". This all happened when imesh hijacked my browser. It also installed something called conduitengine.com as a tool bar and  I cannot get it off of my Firefox.
I have tried everything. Does anyone have any ideas? Please advise.


----------



## melloorr

Have you tried uninstalling firefox, then installing it again?


----------



## linkin

In future please put threads in the correct section, most of us check all subforums anyway

http://www.computerforum.com/general-software/

Anyway, in firefox:

Tools > Options > Advanced > Click the network tab and click connection settings. Make sure it is set to "No Proxy"

As for conduitengine, Tools > Add-ons then find it, click disable, restart firefox and uninstall it.

I'd also run malwarebytes and ccleaner.


----------



## Nanobyte

That can also occur if your DNS Server has changed in the router or PC, or a poor connection to the Internet.

Sometimes my router hangs of it's own accord with the same effect and I rectify by recycling power (not a hard reset).

Your problem is mostly likely with the malware which needs to disappear.  I don't see the point of someone installing malware that prevents Internet connection.  Usually they want to direct you somewhere.  I would check with a network utility to see if anything is heading out on the Internet unseen.


----------



## gr8rxlr8r

Thanks for the tip but unfortunately I still cannot connect to my server through Firefox. IE and Chrome work just fine. Also my Google search engine kept on getting redirected by iMesh to other search sites. I went in regedit and took out imesh but I don't know yet if it stopped the redirection because I cannot get to the internet with my Firefox. Any ideas? I love my Firefox. Chrome is my second choice but this really pisses me off. WHY is my question? Any ideas would be welcome to get my server to connect with Firefox. Thanks.


----------



## Nanobyte

There are many guides to removing iMesh and I assume you have tried a few. This one looks quite comprehensive.

I found another post about conduit engine which you could try, and I quote:

1. Open Firefox
2. On the address bar, type – about:config in the URL. Press Enter.
3. You will be warned about Warranty. Click on "I'll be careful…"
4. On the Filter dialog box type – search.conduit
5. It will display all related entries. Right-click on Preferences Name and Reset.

This had mixed results.


----------



## gr8rxlr8r

"The connection to the server was reset while the page was loading." and "Problem loading page". is what I keep getting when trying to log onto the internet with Firefox. I tried your two suggestions and while I learned something I am still not yet able to log on with Firefox due to my "connection to the server reset while page was loading".
Any other ideas? I tried the uninstall and reinstall but that did nothing either. Please advise if you can. Thanks.


----------



## melloorr

Try going into tools and click on Clear Recent History, make sure to check all the box's and set the time range to everything, and click Clear Now. 
Next uninstall Firefox, and see if you can uninstall the toolbar through Control Panel. 

Now run Disk Cleanup and delete all temporary internet files. When that is done, download Firefox from their website and install it again.

If that doesn't work, have you tried to see if it works in Firefox (Safe Mode)? It should be in your Start Menu > All Programs > Mozilla Firefox.


----------



## Nanobyte

Did you check in Tools / Add-Ons to see if there is an entry there?

It looks like a lot of people got "infected" by a recent uTorrent update that tricked them into accepting Conduit Engine.  The "app" actually has a website, with minimal removal instructions per above.


----------



## dellxps420

gr8rxlr8r said:


> I cannot get online with my Firefox. It keeps on saying "the connection to the server was reset while page was loading" and "PROBLEM LOADING PAGE". This all happened when imesh hijacked my browser. It also installed something called conduitengine.com as a tool bar and  I cannot get it off of my Firefox.
> I have tried everything. Does anyone have any ideas? Please advise.



This past week so many people are having trouble with firefox just say yourself and move onto google chrome its much better and faster .


----------



## Thanatos

this happens for me sometimes when my internet is crawling.


----------



## johnb35

gr8rxlr8r said:


> Thanks for the tip but unfortunately I still cannot connect to my server through Firefox. IE and Chrome work just fine. Also my Google search engine kept on getting redirected by iMesh to other search sites. I went in regedit and took out imesh but I don't know yet if it stopped the redirection because I cannot get to the internet with my Firefox. Any ideas? I love my Firefox. Chrome is my second choice but this really pisses me off. WHY is my question? Any ideas would be welcome to get my server to connect with Firefox. Thanks.



You are infected, please do the following and post the logs for me.

Please download Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware from *here* or *here* and save it to your desktop.

Double-click *mbam-setup.exe* and follow the prompts to install the program.
At the end, be sure a checkmark is placed next to
*Update Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*
and *Launch Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*
 
then click *Finish*.
If an update is found, it will download and install the latest version.  *Please keep updating until it says you have the latest version.*
Once the program has loaded, select *Perform quick scan*, then click *Scan*.
When the scan is complete, click *OK*, then *Show Results* to view the results.
Be sure that everything is checked, and click *Remove Selected*.
A log will be saved automatically which you can access by clicking on the *Logs* tab within Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware

If for some reason Malwarebytes will not install or run please download and run Rkill.scr,  Rkill.exe, or Rkill.com  but *DO NOT *reboot the system and then try installing or running Malwarebytes.  If Rkill (which is a black box) appears and then disappears right away or you get a message saying rkill is infected, keep trying to run rkill until it over powers the infection and temporarily kills it.  Once a log appears on the screen, you can try running malwarebytes or downloading other programs.



Download the HijackThis installer from *here*.  
Run the installer and choose *Install*, indicating that you accept the licence agreement.  The installer will place a shortcut on your desktop and launch HijackThis.

Click *Do a system scan and save a logfile*

_Most of what HijackThis lists will be harmless or even essential, don't fix anything yet._

Post the logfile that HijackThis produces along with the Malwarebytes Anti-Malware log


----------



## money

linkin said:


> In future please put threads in the correct section, most of us check all subforums anyway
> 
> http://www.computerforum.com/general-software/
> 
> Anyway, in firefox:
> 
> Tools > Options > Advanced > Click the network tab and click connection settings. Make sure it is set to "No Proxy"
> 
> As for conduitengine, Tools > Add-ons then find it, click disable, restart firefox and uninstall it.
> 
> I'd also run malwarebytes and ccleaner.



THANK YOU SO MUCH! THAT ACTUALLY worked. Why am i having this problem in 2014? IDK but thank you!


----------

